

Inception is Closer to Reality then you Think - antonioevans
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/15/securing-our-minds-the-need-for-brainwave-tech-standards-against-hacking

======
alid
It's both scary and awesome that we need an International Center for Brainwave
Ethics. But as a wise man once said: "With great power comes great
responsibility." - Spiderman.

